# why am I breaking out on ONE cheek only?



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

this is weird-my left cheek has always been more prone to breakouts, but since last week I got 3 big breakous on my left cheek which all left red bumpy spots after they healed.

ok I have been eating bad lately (lots of sugar and fat and no veggies and only little fruits), but why is only ONE cheek affected? makes no sense to me.

it canÂ´t be a certain kind of makeup, like blush, cause no makeup/skin care product ever broke me out, my skin is not that sensitive. and I donÂ´t have my period, still on the same birth control pill that used to make my skin look better.

am I a freak? *lol*


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mousehouse* _Do you sleep on that side of your face? I have the same problem on my right cheek because I sleep with that side of my face on the pillow. I hafta change the pillow case every few days to prevent breakouts. Hope this helps. MH_ hm...never thought of that before. IÂ´m not sure on which side I sleep more often cause I turn around a million times at night, IÂ´m such a nervous sleeper *lol*....off to wash my pillowcase...


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mousehouse* 

_Do you sleep on that side of your face? I have the same problem on my right cheek because I sleep with that side of my face on the pillow. I hafta change the pillow case every few days to prevent breakouts. Hope this helps. MH_ 


Welcome to MakeupTalk mousehouse!


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Gypsy* Another thing you may consider is your hair. I always tuk my hair behind my ear on one side of my face but not the other. The side I dont tuk always breaks out more. good theory but for me itÂ´s the other way round. I tuck my hair back at the left side and my left cheek breaks out. but maybe itÂ´s cause I keep touching my cheek when I tuck my hair back (I do that a lot actually and I wear my hair down almost always).and I do rest my head on my left hand a lot (so my hand touches my left chin a lot).

maybe that could be the reason


----------



## Liz (Jun 4, 2005)

i have the same problem arielle. my right cheek keeps breaking out. i think it is from sleeping on my right side though.

i gotta go to a dermatologist though. i finally called the dermatologist my bf recommended, and he only sees skin cancer patients now


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

What about the phone? Do you clean your phone every once in a while? I was breaking out on my left cheek and the left side of my chin. Now I clean my phones (work, cell &amp; at home) and don't seem to have that problem as often.


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* What about the phone? Do you clean your phone every once in a while? I was breaking out on my left cheek and the left side of my chin. Now I clean my phones (work, cell &amp; at home) and don't seem to have that problem as often. great idea-there seem to be so many things I didnÂ´t think of. ok now IÂ´m gonna wash my pillow case AND clean my cell phone every other day. Thanks!!!!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* this is weird-my left cheek has always been more prone to breakouts, but since last week I got 3 big breakous on my left cheek which all left red bumpy spots after they healed.
ok I have been eating bad lately (lots of sugar and fat and no veggies and only little fruits), but why is only ONE cheek affected? makes no sense to me.

it canÂ´t be a certain kind of makeup, like blush, cause no makeup/skin care product ever broke me out, my skin is not that sensitive. and I donÂ´t have my period, still on the same birth control pill that used to make my skin look better.

am I a freak? *lol*





It is most likely that you either sleep on or are prone to touching that side of your face more often than the other. I have that problem with my chin...from being in school, sitting in classes where I was holding my chin in my hand. It's always been my worst breakout zone.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2005)

also, if you are driving in a car daily, it could be from the sun. (if you don't wear a sunscreen) the sun usually hits your left cheek, since it is so close to the window. also, I have heard that the damage from sunrays through windows is sometimes even worse. just like when you are in the water. :icon_love


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2005)

I get the same thing on my right cheek and I think it's because I sleep mostly on the right side. Lately it's been looking better though. I don't know why. I didn't do anything different.


----------

